# Preview 1 & 2 of Samplicity's Teldex Studio reverb library



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 7, 2013)

In cooperation with Orchestral Tools I recorded some 30 stage positions at the famous Teldex Studio in Berlin.

This is a first preview using super dry orchestral material (just reverb on/off) with one of the presets, Mid Hall Stereo. This True Stereo IR set is still a raw one, not yet processed with EQ and correct fading out. A mix of the Decca Tree, A/B mics and Surround mics.

https://soundcloud.com/peter-emanuel-ro ... -ir-reverb


----------



## Farkle (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Preview 1 of Samplicity's Teldex Studio reverb library*

I want to throw money at this!! It sounds so open and lush!

Peter, nice work... when and where can I send you money for these IR's! 

Mike


----------



## parnasso (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Preview 1 of Samplicity's Teldex Studio reverb library*

Sounds really fantastic!! When can we buy this? Congratulations!


----------



## BenG (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Preview 1 of Samplicity's Teldex Studio reverb library*

This is quite amazing, this will work great with mixing BWW and other libs. Very happy


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks!

May take a few months, I first have to make IRs for Orchestral Tools and then I want to investigate if I can license some IR engine for this. 

No current machine will be able to use all positions, so I will also make ER-only versions and provide several reverb tails.

Cheers!


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Preview 1 of Samplicity's Teldex Studio reverb library*

From his original post, it sounds like it's still a work in progress at the moment. I'm sure it will be on his site as soon as it's done, right?

...RIGHT??

...pretty please?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 7, 2013)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ 7.7.2013 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I first have to make IRs for Orchestral Tools



Hmmm...would be great to have an update with these IR's for OSR (and Sphere), so it would be easier to mix with BWW  

Great job Peter!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 8, 2013)

Second demo from my upcoming Teldex Studio Reverb Library. I still believe it IS possible to add depth, width and body to (very) dry recordings.

https://soundcloud.com/peter-emanuel-ro ... oid-demo-2


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds very good, Peter!


----------



## Rob (Jul 8, 2013)

sounds very good, Peter! =o


----------



## jtenney (Jul 8, 2013)

This sounds terrific, Peter. Keep us posted...


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Diffusor (Jul 8, 2013)

wow, that sounds a hell of a lot better than Altiverb's or MIR's version of Teldex. Definitely peaked my interest here.


----------



## muk (Jul 8, 2013)

Congratulations Peter, this sounds thoroughly impressive!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 8, 2013)

Man I'm very impressed, might even sound better than MIR. You could also do some other halls later on.

Have you considered licensing these to EW for Spaces, or maybe Steinberg? It might not even be that difficult to build your own plug-in to run these in...


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 8, 2013)

This is great news Peter, really look forward to finding out what you'll make available!


----------



## dog1978 (Jul 8, 2013)

I love it. Till now I work with Altiverb. It yould change


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 8, 2013)

How about an example with Sample-modeling horn?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Peter ,
I must say this sounds absolutely wonderful , I'm really looking forward to whatever you release , and I hope you find a solution for the engine side of things sooner rather than later


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 9, 2013)

It will be a HUGE library, with all kinds of variations, in order to be able to handle dry, semi-dry and wetter samples.
It will contain separate mics (including the surrounds), front mics and all mics.
And then also only ER's.
Global stereo positions.
And I will also experiment with combining certain locations to get a more lush sound (for the larger ensembles).

Thanks for all the nice words!

Fellow-moderators: should I move this topic to a different section? (I reported this  )

For now I see it also as a place for feature requests.


----------



## marcotronic (Jul 9, 2013)

Just awesome! Would love to throw my LASS into the Teldex IR!

Marco


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 9, 2013)

Could you explain in more detail what you mean by the different mic positions? Is that something that nobody else has done? I'm not aware of anybody....


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 9, 2013)

jamwerks @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> Could you explain in more detail what you mean by the different mic positions? Is that something that nobody else has done? I'm not aware of anybody....



EDITED:

Recording Impulse Responses for different microphone position is not a totally new idea - actually there are a number of approaches out there: One is a Nebula product that I own but currently can't remember the name currently. Too bad, it would illustrate the idea well.

The idea is this: Orchestras are traditionally recorded with one main microphone array plus additional microphones. The main microphone array is usually either a spaced XY or a Decca Tree. Additional microphones are close mics (spot mics) and spaced omnis for giving a more reverbed sound. The so called critical distance is the point where a microphone picks up as much reverbed sound (mostly undirectional) as direct sound. Any microphone that is farer away than this critical distance can serve as a room mic (it does really not need to be in the last row of the audience).

The sound engineer will then typically use the main array as the main sound source, add a bit of the close mics here and there for contouring the details and add a bit of the room mics to give it this 'surround' feeling.

This is the (very) short version how traditional orchestra recording works. The idea of providing according Impulse Responses goes along these lines, in other words to provide the audio engineer the stems and faders that he is used to in traditional approach.

At the end of the day what really counts is the quality of the Impulse Response. Some IRs have problems because the room is not ideal, some are not recorded by an engineer that is used to do sound design but not orchestra recordings (*ahem Altiv*rb, cough) some are lacking because of artefacts (many of the free ones). And some are way too wet because they are recorded in an empty concert hall with a RT too big for many uses. I believe that Quantum Spaces is quite clean but this new Samplicity IR could be even better.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 9, 2013)

Peter, I have a question to you: You know many different convo reverbs. What is your opinion about the Cubase Reference Convo reverb?


----------



## Penthagram (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds Fantastic. Congratulations in such a carefully done and quality development.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 9, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> Recording Impulse Responses for different microphone position is not a totally new idea - actually there are a number of approaches out there: One Nebula product that I own but currently can't remember the name, MIR, Quantum Spaces to name some.



"Spaces" has distinct IR's for different stage positions of the instruments, but not "from the perspective" of different mic's AFAIK


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 9, 2013)

jamwerks @ Wed Jul 10 said:


> Hannes_F @ Tue Jul 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Recording Impulse Responses for different microphone position is not a totally new idea - actually there are a number of approaches out there: One Nebula product that I own but currently can't remember the name, MIR, Quantum Spaces to name some.
> ...



You are right, I mixed that up. Edited my first post. However he mentioned 30 stage positions too.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 10, 2013)

I made a mix of the Decca LCR, the A/B and surround mics (in Cubase with three True Stereo reverb busses) with anechoic recordings. Then I noted the optimal ratios and applied these to the individual A/B and Surround IRs in SoundForge (which I trust more than Cubase for processing). The separate microphone IRs will also be provided, as well as a mix of the Decca and A/B - this would allow for using the Surrounds in a 4.0 setup.


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 13, 2013)

any update on this, peterman? :D

W


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 14, 2013)

The library is finished but I have decided not to release it yet as an "open" format product, as long as I am investigating how to develop two plugins for IRs like this (a positioning Insert with early reflections only and a full-IR Send plugin).


----------



## dormusic (Sep 14, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/peter-emanuel-ro ... oid-demo-2

Just heard the trumpet demo. This will do wonders to my samplemodelling trumpet. Keen to hear more about this!


----------



## Blakus (Sep 14, 2013)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Sat Sep 14 said:


> The library is finished but I have decided not to release it yet as an "open" format product, as long as I am investigating how to develop two plugins for IRs like this (a positioning Insert with early reflections only and a full-IR Send plugin).


Exciting stuff Peter!


----------



## Steve Steele (Sep 27, 2013)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Sat Sep 14 said:


> The library is finished but I have decided not to release it yet as an "open" format product, as long as I am investigating how to develop two plugins for IRs like this (a positioning Insert with early reflections only and a full-IR Send plugin).



Peter - I like that idea, but couldn't I just use multiple instances of Waves IR-I and load the ER and LR (one as an insert and the other as a buss)? Two or three instances of IR-I should hold all of the channels, right? (2+2+2 or 4+2 or 2+4 channels)

The Teldex IRs are beautiful! The sample on Soundcloud sold me (especially when I heard Prélude à l'après- midi d'un faune). I was about to buy MIR Room Pack 2 today while it's still on sale. But now I might wait to see what you do.

If you did release you're own IR loader plugin I certainly wouldn't blame you as you've done such great work, and some of it free at that.

Thanks and congrats on your awesome work!


----------



## trumpoz (Sep 27, 2013)

Just listened to the trumpet demo - holy crap!

Note to self: make sure you buy this.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey Peter ,
Just checking in on the progress and if there's anything I have missed , hopefully some good news


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 20, 2013)

I am getting my toes wet at plugin development


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok , now we're talking . That's great to hear , I was hoping you would go that route , a complete standalone vst package . Thanks for the update , looking forward to whatever you come up with .


----------



## Per Lichtman (Oct 20, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> Recording Impulse Responses for different microphone position is not a totally new idea - actually there are a number of approaches out there: One is a Nebula product that I own but currently can't remember the name currently. Too bad, it would illustrate the idea well.



It's temporarily unavailable while they revamp their site etc. but when it goes back up, I'm pretty sure that Roomhunters "Theater of Life" will turn out to be the Nebula libray you were thinking of. Out of the 70GB of Nebula libraries (EDIT: that includes all sorts of non-reverb Nebula libraries) on my system right now, it's the only one that seems close to that description.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Oct 20, 2013)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Sun Oct 20 said:


> I am getting my toes wet at plugin development



Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 20, 2013)

70GB for a reverb????????????/ You're freaking me out ! :shock: 

Few Questions...

1) Will Teldex Studio Reverb able to convert my LASS string to lush sound strings as presented in your preview track? Really curious...

2) Any possibility of demo trial version for user to test before purchasing? My concern is always purchasing something which might not satisfy me in getting the sound I want. Would love to have a trial version to try the reverb and if the result really satisfies me, then I'll buy for sure.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Oct 20, 2013)

@constaneum No, that's for a big chunk of libraries created for Nebula. I seem to remember that TOL was less than 2GB in size for somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 mic programs with each program containing several sampled distances and Nebula giving continuous interpolation between the sampled ones. Keep in mind that it uses VVKT as opposed to standard convolution so the sizes are different. Latency is a consideration but the CPU is really low compared to most Nebula libraries.

Anyway, it was not my intent to hijack the thread, just to answer an implied question from earlier. TOL sampled a small theater that's not well-known in an uncommon way. Samplicity's Teldex Studio uses a more traditional convolution approach to sample a venue that a lot of people on this forum have requested or specifically been looking for (a venue that is notably larger than TOL). The applications are quite different.

I anticipate this Samplicity product more than any of their previous offerings.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 21, 2013)

I just started out developments, don't expect anything soon.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Oct 24, 2013)

Looking forward to this. :D


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jul 29, 2015)

Still very excited for this. Any update on the progress?


----------



## muk (Jul 29, 2015)

Peter Emanuel mentionend somewhere along the line that he can not work on it full time, and thus progress could be slow. But I'm curious too what the current state is, and whether it is still in development at all. The program has a lot of potential, and the demos sound very good, that's for sure.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Nov 28, 2015)

Amazing sounding stuff!
Is it still in development?


----------



## BasariStudios (Nov 21, 2022)

What did i miss? This topic is from 2013 and boom 10 years later the plugin is released?


----------

